# Matching flash WB to natural sunlight with a gel



## EOBeav (Oct 6, 2012)

When I use my speedlight during an evening portrait shoot, there's a big difference in WB between the flash and the natural light. Is there a gel color that can counteract this?


----------



## Frost (Oct 6, 2012)

Evening light is usually slightly warmer than straight daylight.

Best advice would be to start with a 1/4 CTO gel and see if you are closer, then move up to 1/2 CTO or full if needed.

Cheers.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Nov 12, 2012)

YES Color Temperature Orange/CTO gel of Various densities, go easy and you will get warm colors and maintain a balance.


----------



## rlarsen (Nov 29, 2012)

Also consider straw-colored filters as a good alternative to the orange cto's.


----------



## digital paradise (Dec 2, 2012)

I use both CTO and CTS. CTO is more on the reddish so I use it when the subject is on the pale side. If the person is more on the tanned side I use A CTS. This is just not for evening shots but event photography. Lately I find that I use the CTS more often.


----------



## Sojuko Hitami (Dec 2, 2012)

I've had great success using (forgive the language) Bastard Amber gels in 1/4 to 1/2 cuts under warm sunlight.

Lay an oversized piece over the opening of a stofen or omnibounce and squish the face of your head into it for a nice snug fit with no light leak. Crumples the heck out of the gel, but who cares. Tape it on for full flash.


----------

